# Shipping Standards



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

There are 3 already started and well along care sheets in the creation section that need a bit of finishing but....

I think this SYR link is helpful information as well 

I dont necessarily agree with their temp restrictions, and they are behind the times with PCM22's but still useful

Ship Your Reptiles - Shipping Standards

Take responsibility. Do your part. Pack your reptile properly. Make sure it reaches its destination safely. It’s good for the reptile, it’s good for the recipient, and it’s good for you.
↑ Back to Top
*Determining which shipping supplies you need*

For help figuring out which supplies you need, click the Buy Shipping Supplies link at the top of any ShipYourReptiles.com page, and browse our Shipping Kits. They are organized by type and size of animal.
Each kit includes everything you need to ship that type and size of animal: deli cup and/or reptile bag, zip tie, heat pack, cold pack, and an insulated box.
Even if you don’t want to buy a kit, you can use our sizing charts and kit descriptions to determine what you need.
↑ Back to Top
*Choosing a deli cup vs. cloth reptile bag*

*Use a deli cup* for small, delicate animals. The more delicate the animal, the more it needs the structure of the deli cup. Use a deli cup for small reptiles including geckos and lizards (less than 1" x 16") as well as for frogs, spiders and other delicate creatures.
*Use a cloth reptile bag* for larger reptiles that have more size and weight.
For detailed recommendations, refer to our shipping kits. 
↑ Back to Top
*Regulating the temperature of the package*

You might need to use a heat pack or cold pack inside your package. This decision depends on the type of animal you’re shipping and the daytime high temperature at your location and at the destination. If you have questions about a specific species or weather condition, consult a reputable breeder of your species for more detailed guidelines and parameters.
*Reptiles*

*Below 45°F*: Don’t ship. Wait for warmer weather.
*45-70°F*: Use a heat pack per our directions.
*70-88°F*: No heat pack required.
*Over 88°F*: Don’t ship. Wait for cooler weather.
*Amphibians and other species from cooler moist climates.*

*Below 45°F*: Don’t ship. Wait for warmer weather.
*45-60°F*: Use a heat pack per our directions.
*60-75°F*: No cold pack required.
*75-88°F*: Use a cold pack per our directions.
*Over 88°F*: Don’t ship. Wait for cooler weather.

↑ Back to Top
*Using a heat pack*

ShipYourReptiles.com offers 40- and 72-hour heat packs. At Pro Exotics, we use 40-hour heat packs for reptile shipping. Reptiles must be shipped Priority Overnight, and the 40-hour heat pack is appropriate.
To ship live reptiles, _do not_ use the 12- or 24-hour packs available at your local BigBox store or ski shop. Those packs are hand warmers, _not_ shipping tools. The 12-24 hour packs don’t provide the necessary heat nor duration for a successful live shipment.
Heat packs work through a chemical reaction between the contents of the heat pack and oxygen in the surrounding air. Oxygen flow is regulated through the perforated red line. _Never_ cover the red line with tape or anything else.
Pre-start your heat pack two hours before shipping. Shake it up well, and place it in a folded towel so it can generate a quick, solid heat. The heat pack will not heat up properly if you leave it in open air.
The heat pack must be well started before you tape it to the underside of the top insulation panel and seal your box. Remember not to tape over the perforated red line.
_Note_: New heat packs are soft and feel like loose powder. Used heat packs are hard. If your heat pack is hard, it has been compromised. Use a different one.
↑ Back to Top
*Using a cold pack*

Put the cold pack in your freezer overnight. It should be fully frozen.
Pack your animal, but don’t place the cold pack until you’re ready for pickup or dropoff. This keeps the cold pack frozen longer.
When you’re ready to seal the package, wrap the cold pack in newspaper to absorb condensation. Tape the pack to the underside of the top insulation panel. Make sure there is packing material (usually crumpled newspaper) between the cold pack and the deli cup or cloth reptile bag.
*Note: *Using this site, you may not ship a package containing dry ice.
↑ Back to Top
*Selecting the shipping box*

You must use a new cardboard box with an interior of insulating foam. The foam insulation must be at least ¾ inch thick. The box should not bear markings that indicate a dangerous or illegal item.
The box must be large enough to contain the deli cup or reptile bag, adequate packing material to protect the animal, the heat or cold pack and the foam insulation.
For help selecting the right box size, click the Buy Shipping Supplies link at the top of any ShipYourReptiles.com page, and browse our Shipping Kits. They are organized by type and size of animal.
↑ Back to Top
*Using ShipYourReptiles.com shipping supplies*

All shipping supplies and shipping kits sold on ShipYourReptiles.com meet the reptile-shipping standards developed by ShipYourReptiles.com. If you use a ShipYourReptiles.com shipping kit according to our directions, you can feel secure that you’re shipping your reptile as safely and reliably as possible.
↑ Back to Top
*Using your own shipping supplies*

You may use your own shipping supplies, but they must meet or exceed the standards developed by ShipYourReptiles.com:

Cardboard box is new, with no markings that indicate a dangerous or illegal item (no alcohol boxes). Box must not have any kind of warning or hazardous material markings or stickers. Box should be labeled in accordance with the Lacey Act. See more on that here.
Insulation lining must be at least ¾ inch thick. The insulating lining must cover all four sides of the inside of the cardboard box, as well as the top and bottom.
Heat or cold packs must be used according to ShipYourReptiles.com Shipping Standards.
You must use a “triple container.”
The deli cup or cloth reptile bag.
The insulating foam container.
The cardboard box.

You must seal the box adequately. All shipping labels must be fully legible.
If you have any doubts, use the supplies available on ShipYourReptiles.com.
_Remember_: What you do affects the entire reptile hobby and industry. The general public has a right to live their lives without encountering a reptile that’s escaped from improper packaging. Every time someone ships a reptile with substandard packaging, and that reptile escapes, dies, scares or harms someone, that reflects poorly on _all_ reptile hobbyists. It also furthers legislative efforts to ban reptiles entirely.
Take responsibility. Do your part. Pack your reptile properly. Make sure it reaches its destination safely. It’s good for the reptile, it’s good for the recipient, and it’s good for you.
↑ Back to Top
*Shipping service restrictions*

All live animals must be shipped FedEx Priority Overnight, Monday through Thursday only. An overnight Friday shipment won't arrive until Monday- that is not acceptable and not permitted. 

Absolutely _no venomous _or_ dangerous reptiles_ are to be shipped through FedEx or ShipYourReptiles.com. _Absolutely no mammals_.
↑ Back to Top
*Reptile size restrictions*

Reptiles larger than 4 inches in diameter or 7 feet in length cannot be shipped with ShipYourReptiles.com.
To ship a larger reptile, you must build or buy a strong wooden crate and ship it using a freight service such as Delta Air Cargo.
↑ Back to Top
*The right way to pack a reptile*


Gather your shipping supplies.
ShipYourReptiles.com shipping kits contain everything you need:
Insulated box of the appropriate size
Zip tie
Deli cup and/or cloth reptile bag, matched to type and size of animal
Heat pack
Cold pack
Self adhering label envelope
ShipYourReptiles.com Shipping Tips and Quick Referral sheet Download it now
_Harmless LIVE REPTILE_ label for the interior of your box Download it now
You provide the packing material (usually crumpled newspaper).
You may use your own supplies, but they must meet or exceed ShipYourReptiles.com Shipping Standards.
Start your heat pack two hours before shipping. More info
Freeze your cold pack overnight. More info
Prepare the shipping box
Insert the insulating foam panels on the bottom and sides of your box if necessary.
Ventilate the box by punching 4-6 holes with a Philips screwdriver. Punch them from the outside in, going through the box and the insulating foam. Do this before you put anything else (especially your reptile) in the box.
Create a nest with packing material
Crumpled newspaper works well. Line the bottom and sides of the box so the deli cup or reptile bag will rest securely in the nest.
Tape the heat pack to the underside of your lid, _red line visible_. Do not tape over the red line. Don’t use a heat pack that feels hard or stiff.
Prepare the deli cup or cloth bag
Inspect the cup or bag to make sure there are no cracks, holes or weak spots.
Using a Sharpie pen, label the cup or bag with species and sex.
Inspect the animal
Absolutely NO VENOMOUS or DANGEROUS REPTILES are to be shipped through FedEx or ShipYourReptiles.com. _Absolutely no mammals_.
Only ship a healthy animal, with good weight. We prefer not to ship when an animal is in shed. We prefer not to feed a reptile the week before shipping, to prevent regurgitation during shipping.
Be 100% confident in the animal you’re shipping. Go over it in detail, so you know exactly what your customer will see when opening the package.
Put the animal into the container
Leave the animal room to move. Use packing material as a cushion, and to absorb any waste.
Bag—Inspect the bag to be sure there are no holes or broken seams. We prefer to use a zip tie to seal the bag for total security (one is included with each shipping kit). Some shippers tie their bags, others use tape and some use a combination of methods. The main thing is you want the bag to be closed _securely_.
Cup—Tape completely around the rim. Be sure not cover the air holes. Re-punch air holes if necessary.
Put the container in the box
Nestle the cup or bag into the nesting material. The container should not have room to jostle inside the box.
Put on the top insulating foam panel/lid, with the heat pack or cold pack (if needed) facing down.
Put your receipt, caresheet and other paperwork on top of the insulating foam lid. Place your _harmless LIVE REPTILE_ label—the one that comes with your shipping kit—on top, with the duplicate shipping address in the space provided. This _harmless LIVE REPTILE_ note should be the first thing a person sees when opening the box. If your _harmless LIVE REPTILE_ label has been lost or damaged, you can download another here. 
Label your package in accordance with the federal Lacey Act
You are required to mark the outside of the package as "wildlife" and have itemized paperwork (i.e. customer receipt) inside the top flap with more species information and quantities available for easy reference. More info on the Lacey Act here.
Fasten the label and ship
If you haven’t already done so, enter your package and shipping info into ShipYourReptiles.com and purchase your shipping label. You can schedule a FedEx driver pickup during this process. 

You can print your shipping label from the ShipYourReptiles.com site or from your confirmation email.

If you are using a thermal label printer, the label will be self-adhesive. If you print your label on regular paper, place your label inside the provided label pouch and affix the self adhesive pouch to the top of your shipping box.
Print your FedEx reference note and tape it next to your FedEx shipping label.
Take your prepaid package to a FedEx Office (Kinko's), Office Max, FedEx Staffed location, or FedEx Authorized Ship Center and hand it to a clerk for that day’s pickup, or hand it to the FedEx driver when he arrives to pick up your package.
Find a FedEx drop off location here.
You can track your package progress using your FedEx tracking number on the home page of ShipYourReptiles.com.

If you have any questions or issues with your shipment, please contact us directly. You are a ShipYourReptiles.com client, not a direct FedEx client, and we will help you answer questions, clarify tracking or process claims. You can call us at 303 730-2125 or email us at [email protected].
↑ Back to Top
*What is the Lacey Act and how does it apply to live reptile shipments?*

The Lacey Act is a federal rule that addresses package labeling for interstate transport of live reptiles.

According to the Lacey Act, you are required to mark the outside of the package as "wildlife" and have itemized paperwork* easily available inside the top flap with detailed species and quantity information.
Super duper official federal government guideline docs here and here.
*Our suggestion:*

Different states have different rules. To meet both federal and state regulations, mark the outside of the package:

*"WILDLIFE - LIVE HARMLESS REPTILE"*

Be sure to include your paperwork* inside the top flap of the box, on top of the foam insulation.

*Sales receipt, as well as the species and quantities of live harmless reptiles contained in the package.
↑ Back to Top
*Remember: What you do affects the entire reptile hobby and industry*

*The general public* has a right to live their lives without encountering a reptile that’s escaped from improper packaging. Every time someone ships a reptile with substandard packaging, and that reptile escapes, dies, scares or harms someone, that reflects poorly on ALL reptile hobbyists. It also furthers legislative efforts to ban reptiles entirely.

*Take responsibility.* Do your part. Pack your reptile properly. Make sure it reaches its destination safely. It’s good for the reptile, it’s good for the recipient, and it’s good for you.
↑ Back to Top
*Provide accurate information*

Be sure to enter a complete, accurate destination address, as well as accurate package dimensions and weight.

FedEx charges an extra fee for an incomplete or inaccurate address. This "address correction" fee is currently $11.

FedEx measures every package and charges for the greater of the dimensional weight (L x W x H / 166, rounded up tp the nearest pound) or actual weight. If you enter 1 pound when you book your shipment, but FedEx measures your package at 10 pounds, FedEx charges us the difference -- and we will charge you the difference.
All additional fees charged by FedEx will be charged to your credit card. We reserve the right to charge for the time spent processing these fees.
↑ Back to Top
*How should I label the outside of the box?*

In addition to your FedEx shipping label and the FedEx reference note (we provide it when you book a shipment), it's important you mark your package to indicate its contents.
The federal Lacy Act and various state regulations require different labelling. To meet federal and state rules, mark the outside of your box with:
*"WILDLIFE - LIVE HARMLESS REPTILE"*

Be sure to include your paperwork* inside the top flap of the box, on top of the foam insulation.

*Sales receipt, as well as the species and quantities of live harmless reptiles contained in the package.
↑ Back to Top


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks for putting this together. Fantastic info, especially for those of us new around here.


----------



## Fitzy (Sep 12, 2008)

Sticky this asap!


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

Hey Shawn,
I am getting ready to use SYR for the first time, and I saw on the other forum where you said you place you PCMs in the fridge before shipping. In this heat (mid to upper 90's) would you suggest the refridgerator or freezer for the packs?
Thank you.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Here is my 'protocol' which to date has worked 100%

1. IF the temps are >80F anywhere along the route [check hub, ie:Fedex is Memphis] I 'charge' the packs to solid by either refrig or freezer. Doesnt matter which, just takes longer in fridge. Usually only 1 hour in the freezer will do it. The packs turn white/solid. I let them sit out for a hour to take any chill out of them, then pack. I use 3 PCM22 gel pillows per box, or 2 of the the hard panels. Sometimes I add some room temp normal cold packs too, for insurance but the PCM's are the key. I surround the frogs with them, and some newspaper and thats it. I prefer SOLID styro containers, but will seal the panel ones and even add more styro to thicken the walls as needed.

2. IF the temps are below 45F I 'charge' the packs to liquid by submerging in hot water for an hour. I am looking to get them to say 80F or so [a guess]. Same # per box as above. 

3. IF the temps are b/t 45F and 80F, I have been just using the PCM's at room temp.

I have also been buying the SYR live arrival guarantee insurance.

Best,


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks Shawn, that is great info. I have always used just regular gel packs, but got some of the hard PCM22s and won't go back to using anything else.


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

sports_doc said:


> Here is my 'protocol' which to date has worked 100%
> 
> 1. IF the temps are >80F anywhere along the route [check hub, ie:Fedex is Memphis] I 'charge' the packs to solid by either refrig or freezer. Doesnt matter which, just takes longer in fridge. Usually only 1 hour in the freezer will do it. The packs turn white/solid. I let them sit out for a hour to take any chill out of them, then pack. I use 3 PCM22 gel pillows per box, or 2 of the the hard panels. Sometimes I add some room temp normal cold packs too, for insurance but the PCM's are the key. I surround the frogs with them, and some newspaper and thats it. I prefer SOLID styro containers, but will seal the panel ones and even add more styro to thicken the walls as needed.
> 
> ...


Speaking as someone who is starting to produce more frogs than I can move locally and is a bit nervous about shipping, this post is GREATLY appreciated. Thanks you.

A couple questions...Do you make any effort to get the phase 22 panels/pillows returned? How do go about "sealing" a panel style styro box? 

Again, thanks for sharing.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

re: PCM22

I have ask buyers to pay a small fee to cover them, and have asked to mail back [usually just offer both and let them decide]

I think we ALL should be using PCM22, so if buyers pay for them, they can use them when they ship....'recycling' 

I buy them by the case.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

I MUCH prefer solid styro boxes.

If you are getting the break down ones you can:

- Double up the insulation by adding another inner layer of styro yourself
- Seal the styro with insulating tape or metal tape
- Use PCM's to improve temp stability control
- Use a BIGGER box then needed and larger gel packs/ containers/ more styro
- Double box
- Ship PRIORITY overnight, and HOLD AT LOCATION for pickup


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

sports_doc said:


> I have ask buyers to pay a small fee to cover them, and have asked to mail back [usually just offer both and let them decide


I've been doing the same thing. The heavy duty PCM gel pack I use fits perfectly in one of the Post Office's small flat rate boxes. I now include one of the small flat rate boxes in the box I'm shipping that's addressed and already has postage on it. The person receiving my shipment just needs to place the gel pack in the small flat rate box and drop it off at their local PO.

I've done this several times now and have gotten them all back within a short time.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2011)

Just thought I might chime in here fellas!

ShipYourReptiles recently updated our shipping temperature guide!

Reptiles

Below 38°F: Don’t ship. Wait for warmer weather.

38-70°F: Use a heat pack per our directions.

70-92°F: No heat pack required.

92-100°F: Ship to a "Fedex staffed" facility (NOT a FedEx Office, Pak Mail, Mail Boxes Etc. or other satellite/franchise location). Your shipment will arrive early in the morning and be kept inside until the recepient picks it up. Search for a Fedex staffed facility near you. Read the IMPORTANT NOTE below.*

Over 100°F: Don’t ship. Wait for cooler weather.

*Amphibians and other species from cooler moist climates.

Below 38°F: Don’t ship. Wait for warmer weather.

38-70°F: Use a heat pack per our directions.

70-80°F: No cold or heat pack required.

80-92°F: Use a cold pack per our directions. 

92-100°F: Use a cold pack per our directions and ship to a "Fedex staffed" facility (NOT a FedEx Office, Pak Mail, Mail Boxes Etc. or other satellite/franchise location). Your shipment will arrive early in the morning and be kept inside until the recepient picks it up. Search for a Fedex staffed facility near you. Read the IMPORTANT NOTE below.*

Over 100°F: Don’t ship. Wait for cooler weather.*



*IMPORTANT NOTE: When the daytime high temperature at your destination is between 92 and 100 degrees, you should not ship to typical residential or business locations. Any time spent on a delivery truck during the heat of the day can be detrimental to the health of your reptile. However, you can ship to a "Fedex staffed" facility (NOT a FedEx Office, Pak Mail, Mail Boxes Etc. or other satellite/franchise location). Your shipment will arrive early in the morning and be kept inside until the recepient picks it up. This shipment should be booked as 

FedEx World Ship Center
Recipient Name-HOLD FOR PICKUP
Street Address
City, State ZIP

When the daytime high temperature at your location is between 92 and 100 degrees, live shipments must be dropped off at a FedEx counter very late in the day, after 5 p.m. You will not beat the heat if you give your package to a FedEx driver at 1 p.m. and it spends the afternoon making the rounds in a hot truck. A hot weather shipment will be covered under our ShipYourReptiles Insurance policy only if the parameters mentioned here (post 5 p.m. drop off, shipping to FedEx staffed facility, hold for pickup) are followed.

Search for a Fedex staffed facility near you.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

^

Kevin I would like to talk to you about a possible 'Dendroboard' shipping discount when using SYR.

Some type of coupon code special for our community.

Would encourage use of the SYR service which I think is a good thing over all for us.

Let me know

Shawn


----------



## illinoisfrogs (Apr 16, 2010)

sports_doc said:


> ^
> 
> Kevin I would like to talk to you about a possible 'Dendroboard' shipping discount when using SYR.
> 
> ...


I would agree, because their prices are pretty steep!


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Because of the volume of my shipping with SYR,

they did offer me an additional discount as part of my account with them.

I think they would within reason offer that to others using their service, and live arrival insurance regularly if asked.

S


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...ak-phase-change-material-info.html#post667590

My source of PCM22 panels and packs.


----------



## vjf000 (Jun 14, 2008)

When you surround the deli cups with frogs with the pcm packs are is there anything between the deli cups and the packs and if not why dont the frogs get too cold or do they and it does not matter for the time they are in shipping. I know they dont tolerate high temps very long but it must get quite cool inside the box during shipping and I just wondered why thats not a problem (obviously it works, just curious)

*Sports_doc " I'd rec doing more reading on PCM packs...they 'hold' temp stable at 22C. On another note, I think frog tolerate 45-50F without an issue in shipping, but >80F isnt likely to be well tolerated. PCM's prevent both extremes. Old style gel packs with heat pack in combination dont, and it is a crap shoot as to weather you can get that 'recipe' correct. I have shipped for 2 years now with PCM22 panels and packs and have been more then satisfied with results. 
SPH "


----------



## vjf000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Ill take a look at the specs, never shipped before and thinking about it


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Example:

--Contents 3 rare frogs

--PCM22 pillows x4 surrounding the frogs, set to 'liquid' phase b/f shipping since it was 25F here.

--Large standard gel pack that I covered the animals with, b/c there is a single 40hr heat pack taped to the top of the box lid. The gel buffers the heat so not in contact with the animals. I've used PCMs and thick cut styrofoam baffles to do the same

--2" thick solid styro box.

= Bomber proof shipping. 25F lows. 

Outside the box had the SYR label, the Lacey Act sticker from SYR, and FRAGILE stickers I bought on Amazon by the roll, on all 4 sides and the top.

** Room for improvement = list of contents on the inside of the box.


----------



## Affordable Exotics (Mar 1, 2012)

Great post. It is something is widely different between shippers and if we all follow one standard,it would make receiving new animals less of a worry.


----------



## IHeartFrogs (May 8, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## CanewtReps (Jun 29, 2012)

Very good thread, you really laid down the law that all in the reptile / amphibian community should abide by. I might add a piece of Ethics of just Courtisy that I have been doing. A lot of times you have to put down a standard for shipping. Lately, when my shipping costs have been overpriced do to location, I have offered the buyer credit on their next purchase from me with the extra shipping costs. Just a thought.


----------



## Coqui (Jan 17, 2013)

Thank you, for the great information regarding
The shipping of reptiles/amphibians


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

You can contact me direct at: 888-827-3393 X118. 
Best regards,
*Donna Swisher* *|* *Inside Sales Representative **|* *Cryopak **|* *551 Raritan Center Parkway* *|* *Edison, NJ 08837* *
**p: 732-346-9200 X118* *|* *f: 732-346-0295* *|* *www.cryopak.com* 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*




*My source of PCM panels and packs.*


*I still can't fathom why folks take the risk of shipping without them.*


*
*


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Reptile and Amphibian Shipper | Cryopak

I havent reviewed their protocols yet, but I do get my Cryopak in bulk from Donna at TCP

and I am glad to see they are expanding the service.

With a little feedback I bet their 'kits' can be fine tuned for PDF shipping by season

S


----------



## Dooley1 (Dec 12, 2009)

I have only used Phase 22s a couple time so far. I am late to the party. I still don't fully understand how to use them though. If I am shipping in cold weather, do I sit them at room temp. in my house and pack them alone or use a heat pack in conjunction with the Phase 22s? 

If it is hot, do I use a cold pack also, or the Phase 22s alone? Do I put the Phase 22 in the freezer or fridge first?

Kevin


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

sports_doc said:


> Here is my 'protocol' which to date has worked 100%
> 
> 1. IF the temps are >80F anywhere along the route [check hub, ie:Fedex is Memphis] I 'charge' the packs to solid by either refrig or freezer. Doesnt matter which, just takes longer in fridge. Usually only 1 hour in the freezer will do it. The packs turn white/solid. I let them sit out for a hour to take any chill out of them, then pack. I use 3 PCM22 gel pillows per box, or 2 of the the hard panels. Sometimes I add some room temp normal cold packs too, for insurance but the PCM's are the key. I surround the frogs with them, and some newspaper and thats it. I prefer SOLID styro containers, but will seal the panel ones and even add more styro to thicken the walls as needed.
> 
> ...


FYI

also, I do use a heat pack in winter, but tape it to the box top, or keep it between the 2 boxes in a 'double box' design.

Generally I use 2-3 PCM22 per box, and I buy by the case.

I put up a shipping tutorial on The Frog Whisperer on FB by the way....look for it in the pictures section.

Take care,


----------



## Dooley1 (Dec 12, 2009)

sports_doc said:


> FYI
> 
> also, I do use a heat pack in winter, but tape it to the box top, or keep it between the 2 boxes in a 'double box' design.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Appreciate the help.


----------

